# AMD HD 6990 Folie ist Fälschung



## poiu (22. November 2010)

*AMD HD 6990 Folie ist Fälschung*


UPDATE


Die in 3DCenter aufgetauchte Folie stellt sich als Fälschung heraus, wie 3DCeter berichtet hat sich der Urheber der Fälschung gemeldet und selbst auf die Fälschung hingewiesen.
Seine Aussagen hat dieser glaubhaft mit anderen Beweisfotos untermauert.

Die Leichtgläubigkeit gegenüber Präsentationsfolien | 3DCenter.org

Es gieht aber nur um dieses Bild KLICK

Die anderen Fotos die am 22.11 auf der polnischen Seite geleakt wurden, scheinen indes wirklich von AMD zu stammen, da diese Folien auf Bitten von AMD überall entfernt wurden.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...soren-und-4-GiByte-Speicher/Grafikkarte/News/





alte News

ComputerBase enthüllt die Spezifikationen der HD 6990, Quelle ist eine Folie  aus einer Präsentation die bei 3DCenter im Forum hochgeladen wurde.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daten: HD6990 

3.840 Stream-Prozessoren

GPU Takt 775MHz 

Rechenleistung 6,0 TeraFLOPS einfacher Genauigkeit / 1,5  TeraFLOPS bei doppelter Genauigkeit

4 GByte GDDR5 Durchsatz 307,2 GB/s

Verbrauch Last 300W / Idle 30W

da die HD6990 aus zwei Cayman GPU Prozessoren besteht, hat dieser dann wohl doch 1.920 Stream-Prozessoren.

Es kann sein das die zuvor genannten 1536 Strem-Prozessoren nicht Falsch waren, sondern vielleicht die HD 6950 betreffen.

Radeon HD 6970: Cayman XT mit nur 1.536 ALUs? - Update: ALUs bestätigt, 890/2.750 MHz, so schnell wie GTX 480? - radeon

Update: 

weitere Bilder aus der Präsentation sind auf eine Polnischen Seite aufgetaucht, aber anscheinend wieder entfernt worden!

ForumBase

Es bleibt also immer noch spannend 





Gruß
poiu



Spezifikationen der AMD Radeon HD 6990 enthüllt - 21.11.2010 - ComputerBase


PS OSrry für Rechtschreibfehler & Co ist spät und war ein laaanger Tag


----------



## NCphalon (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

Hmmm, wenn das stimmt... 

1920 4D SPs klingen doch schomma besser als 1536  (bei 1080p dann für jede  Pixelspalte einer xDD)


----------



## grabhopser (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

Habs auch grad bei CB gelesen .....

Also was die 1536 betrifft... da war ich schon immer skeptisch ^^ 250W TDP bei weniger Shadern, das muss man auch erstmal schaffen ^^

Jetzt ist die GTX580 gar nicht mehr so weit weg wie vor 50 min  ^^


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

Hm, da stellen sich zwei Fragen.

1. Sollten sie es nochmal geschafft haben den Stromverbrauch so weit zu drosselt? Das wären dann ja bei einer 6970 "nur" 150-160 Watt unter Last! 

Wobei ich persönlich glaube, das diese Karte ja auch schon mit 2GB Speicher und erhöhtem Speichertakt(2750MHz - Core bleibt ja warscheinlich gleich mit 850MHz gegenüber einer 5870) antreten wird. OK, der 4d wird effizienter sein, von wegen Packrate und andere Optimierungen. Wenn poiu Vermutungen stimmen sollten(ausgehend von einer 5870), würden noch einmal 320 Stream-Prozessoren hinzu kommen. Den Stromverbrauch dann nochmal um 20 bis 30 Watt zu drücken, wäre schon ein kleines Meisterstück. 

2. Dann der Idle, der würde so um die 20 Watt liegen! Das ist ja dann auch ein Traumwert. 

Wenn das nur annähernd so kommt und die Teslawerte an eine 480er ran kommen, sie die Anisotropische Filterung endlich richtig hin bekommen, hat es Nvidia Sau schwer.


----------



## Kaktus (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

Die Tesslawerte werden nicht an eine GTX 480 heran kommen, zumindest nicht mit er 6970. Das hat ATi auch schon irgendwo mehr oder minder verlauten lassen da man die Programmierer dazu anhalten will TEsslation "vernünftig" einzusetzen. Dann braucht man diese Leistung auch nicht. Mag etwas makaber klingen, aber irgendwo haben sie auch recht. Bisher ist die Nutzung von Tesslation eher albern und sieht nicht selten eher schlimmer aus... siehe Metro 2033.


----------



## poiu (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*



> Bisher ist die Nutzung von Tesslation eher albern und sieht nicht selten eher schlimmer aus... siehe Metro 2033.



Du meinst diesen Peinlichen Botox Effekt 

zur News :

auch CHiphell hat die Folie in einer News aufgelesen, aber ohne dabei irgendwelche Quellen zu nennen.( wenigsten sehe ich keine^^)


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Hmmm, wenn das stimmt...
> 
> 1920 4D SPs klingen doch schomma besser als 1536  (bei 1080p dann für jede  Pixelspalte einer xDD)


Jep, völlig richtig, war auch mein erster Gedanke. 

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

@qpoiu
Ja, genau. Sieht dämlich aus. Ich bin voll für Tesslation, aber Bitte da wo es auch wirklich wirkt wie es soll. Landschaften, Häuserkanten u.s.w.! Da passt es gut, sofern man nicht übertreibt.


----------



## XXTREME (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

Also ich glaube schon das die Tesselation-Leistung der der GTX480 entspricht, allerdings nicht der der GTX580.
Und richtig, die dämlichen Spieleprogrammierer sollen erst mal lernen Tesselation vernünftig einzusetzen. (Metro geht ja mal gar nicht "Botox-Effekt" richtig poiu ).
Ich bin fast davon überzeugt das die HD6970 über 1920 Shader verfügt und die HD6950 über die vermeindlich der HD6970 zugesprochenen 1536.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

es bleibt weiter spannend... amd lässt sich wirklich schwer in die karten schauen bei diesem launch.


----------



## Kaktus (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

Besser als nVidia die ein leeres PCB mit Kühler vorführen  Das war ja mal ein DAU. 

Mir ist es aber trotzdem so lieber als wenn wilde und unsinnige Spekulationen geschürrt werden die dann vielleicht Erwartungen hoch puschen in Bereich die einfach nicht machbar sind. Dann ist die Enttäuschung bei den Kunden groß und es wird nur noch gejammert.


----------



## Enrique.DE (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Die Tesslawerte werden nicht an eine GTX 480 heran kommen, zumindest nicht mit er 6970. Das hat ATi auch schon irgendwo mehr oder minder verlauten lassen da man die Programmierer dazu anhalten will TEsslation "vernünftig" einzusetzen. Dann braucht man diese Leistung auch nicht. Mag etwas makaber klingen, aber irgendwo haben sie auch recht. Bisher ist die Nutzung von Tesslation eher albern und sieht nicht selten eher schlimmer aus... siehe Metro 2033.



In welchen Spielen wird Tesselation denn heute überhaupt intensiv genutzt? Sollte die Tesselation-Leistung überhaupt eine Kaufentscheidung so stark beeinflussen? Ich selbst spiele eigentlicht nur ArmA2 und BF BC2, andere Genres interessieren mich auch nicht so sehr. Und nach meiner jetzt fast 20jährigen Spielerfahrung am PC kann ich nur sagen: Eye-Candy ist zwar "nett", aber ein Spiel gewinnt für mich nur dann, wenn es schafft ein großes Maß an Immersion zu erzeugen - Also das Gefühl "dabei zu sein". Da gibt es nicht viel. Falcon 4 war so ein Titel ... aber ich schweife ab 

LG Olaf


----------



## Kaktus (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

@Enrique.DE
Da stimme ich dir schon zu, keine Frage. Nur geht es ja hier um die technischen Möglichkeiten, nicht ob man sie tatsächlich nutzt  Denn letzteres steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. 

Und Tesslation gibts schon bei ein paar Spielen und es sind weitere Angekündigt. Interessant finde ich es beim kommenden H.A.W.X. 2. Da werden die Berge detailierter und dadurch wirkt das alles "echter". Das gefällt mir gut.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich es beim kommenden H.A.W.X. 2. Da werden die Berge detailierter und dadurch wirkt das alles "echter". Das gefällt mir gut.


Ich bezweifel das man für solch eine Landschaftsdarstellung wirklich Tessellatin benötigt. Feinere Polygonlandschaften bekommt man auch schon seit geraumer Zeit ohne Tessellation hin. Ich denke es handelt sich dabei mehr um eine feature-Werbung, mehr nicht.

Richtig interessant wird doch Tessellation erst dann, wenn aus matten Texturen, wie z.B. Pflastersteine, 3d Objekte live gerendert werden. Das ist ein sinnvoller Einsatz.  

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

@DaStash
Wenn es so einfach möglich wäre, warum haben wir es bisher nicht gesehen? 

Mit letzterem hast du recht. Gerade bei Rollenspielen wünsche ich mir das brennend. Burgmauern, Wege, Häuserwände, Muster auf den Waffen und Rüstungen. Aber das wird alles noch dauern.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Wenn es so einfach möglich wäre, warum haben wir es bisher nicht gesehen?


Gibt es doch schon. Schau Dir einfach die aktuelle open World Spiele an. Dort werden auch fein und rund aufgelöste Bergkämme etc. dargestellt. 

Gerade Landschaften sind noch rellativ einfach darzustellen. Dort werden Landscape Editoren verwendet, bei welchen man den Detailgrad einstellen kann also vorab. Dazu ist eine just in time Berechnung per Tessellation nicht notwändig. 

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

@DaStash
Nenn mir ein Spiel. Ich kenne keines das es so schaft wie HAWX 2. Zumindest was ich auf den Videos gesehen habe.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

Call of Juarez 2: Beeindruckende Tech-Demo zeigt Edelgrafik der Chrome Engine 4 - Call of Juarez 2, Chrome Engine 4,
YouTube - Crysis custom level - Hory(Mountains) Trailer
Arcania - Gothic 4: Neue Bilder zeigen Landschaften, Kämpfe & Charaktere - gothic 4 arcania, rollenspiel

Call of Juras -2009
Crysis -2007
Gothik 4 -2010

Man könnte noch wesentlich mehr aufzählen aber das ist in dem Fall unnötig. 

MfG


----------



## MysticBinary82 (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

Sorry aber ich muss micht jetzt mal aufregen. In keiner Post hier wurde bis jetzt *Tessellation* richtig geschrieben. Darum ist auch die Abkürzung "Tesla" mehr als absurd.
Ich schrieb es auch gerne nochmal:

Tessellation (doppel S und doppel L)

BTT:
Dann wäre die HD6990 also ähnlich wie die HD5970. Voller Shaderausbau aber geringerer Takt.
Für mich uninteressant aber das lässt auf die HD6970 hoffen. Wenn der Verbrauch und die Leistung stimmt, dann werd ich die mir hoffentlich noch vor Weihnachten gönnen.


----------



## Kaktus (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

@DaStash
Ich kenne und habe/hatte alle drei Spiele. Kein Vergleich. Berge sehen immer noch aus als hätte man gerade Linien abgesägt.

EDIT
WEitere Infos. Scheinbar hat die neue ATI auch eine TDP Grenze. Außerdem wirg die Tesselationsleistung gezeigt im Vergleich zur 5870.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Ich kenne und habe/hatte alle drei Spiele. Kein Vergleich. Berge sehen immer noch aus als hätte man gerade Linien abgesägt.


Welch ein Zufall.^^
Aber egal, anscheinend hast du einfach andere Erfahrungen gemacht.

Wie gesagt, der Unterschied zwischen Tessellation an und aus ist viel zu hoch. Ohne Tessellation sehen die Bergkämme viel zu polygonarm aus. Das machen m. M. n. schon diverse Spiele anders und wesentlich besser und das schon seit mehreren Jahren. Und aus meine Erfahrung im Map Editing weiß ich auch das gerade Landscapes oft sehr polygonstark sind, da es sich dabei nicht um solch komplexe Dreiecksstrukturen handelt wie bei 3d-Modellen und diese sich dann auch nur noch in Höhe und Tiefe unterscheiden, was perse schon einen sehr hohen Detailgrad zulässt. 

@Topic
Anscheinend, nach dem was man nach den neuen Folien deuten kann, wird die 6970 doch direkt auf Augenhöhe mit der GTX580 mitspielen können. Ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt ob sich das auch in der Praxis so darstellen wird und freue mich auf die ersten Benchmarks. 

@Mystic
Gewohnheitsfehler zählen nicht. 

p.s.: @Kakturs
Dein Link zeigt nur 404 error an.

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

Ich hab eine Menge Spiele.

Sicher, man könnte es bei den Spielen die es nutzen auch ohne Tesslation besser machen. Aber das ist ja der Witz. Man überlässt der Tesslationseinheit die Berechnung und nutzt die dadurch frei werden Ressourcen für eine bessere Detaildarstellung von Dingen die man nicht mit Tesslation verbessern kann. 

Die haben den Artikel wieder raus genommen. Die entscheidenden Bilder findet ihr auch auf 3DCenter.


----------



## poiu (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

Update



poiu schrieb:


> weitere Bilder aus der Präsentation sind auf eine polnischen Seite aufgetaucht, aber anscheinend wieder entfernt worden!
> 
> ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Spezifikationen der AMD Radeon HD 6990 enthüllt
> 
> es bleibt also immer noch spannend



wobei einiges davon hat man schon in einigen News schon vor längerem gesehen !



> Die haben den Artikel wieder raus genommen. Die entscheidenden Bilder findet ihr auch auf 3DCenter.



kann es sein das die denn Artikel + Informationen schon lange hatten und im System schon der 22 festgeschrieben wurde und das jemand vergessen hat zu ändern


----------



## Arrow1982 (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

Es bleibt spannend!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*



DaStash schrieb:


> @Mystic
> Gewohnheitsfehler zählen nicht.


 
Das ist ja quatsch. Zumal, wie kann es Gewohnheit sein, wenn es erst jetzt der breiten Masse bekannt geworden ist.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das ist ja quatsch. Zumal, wie kann es Gewohnheit sein, wenn es erst jetzt der breiten Masse bekannt geworden ist.


Hä, was ist Quatsch?? 

Im Übrigen hatte ich in meinen Posts, entgegen deiner Behauptung das in keinen Posts es richtig geschrieben wurde, Tessellation richtig geschrieben, nur mal so am Rande. 

MfG


----------



## bulldozer (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*



SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Hm, da stellen sich zwei Fragen.
> 
> 1. Sollten sie es nochmal geschafft haben den Stromverbrauch so weit zu drosselt? Das wären dann ja bei einer 6970 "nur" 150-160 Watt unter Last!


 
2 GPU's der selben Art heißt nicht doppelte Leistungsaufnahme.. das ist Milchmädchenrechnung


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

hatte ich doch Recht das es mal wieder eine Finte war mit den 1500 Einheiten, aber so bleibt man immer im Gespräch.


----------



## KrHome (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*



SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Wenn das nur annähernd so kommt und *die Teslawerte an eine 480er ran kommen, sie die Anisotropische Filterung endlich richtig hin bekommen*, hat es Nvidia Sau schwer.


Und genau das wird nicht passieren. Dafür gibt's aber jetzt EQAA, was zwar kaum einen Praxisnutzen hat, da derzeit eh kaum ein neu erscheinendes Spiel AA nativ unterstützt (Deferred Shading @ DX9 ftw.) und AMD abgesehen von der UE3 keine Möglichkeit bietet um AA zu erzwingen, aber egal.


----------



## semimasta (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

Meine letzte AMD Karte war eine HD 5770, leider interessieren mich die neuen AMD Karten nur soweit das ich dafür eine NV billiger bekomme.

Der Grund ist folgender:AMD HD 6800-Serie mit AF-Virus - Kolumnen - Hardware-Infos

Hoffe sehr das sich das bald ändert bevor Nvidia es genauso macht...

Cya Yakup


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

Warum wird hier bei den User-News eigentlich so selten die echte Quelle genannt? CB enthüllt nichts, die Chinesen leaken nur ...


----------



## NCphalon (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

Funktioniert es eigentlich bei neueren Spielen noch, die exe in UT3 oder Oblivion umzubenennen um AA erzwingen zu können?


----------



## poiu (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

seit wann ist denn 3DCenter & Polen, China 

nebenbei waren die Gestern Nacht die ersten die die Daten zusammengefasst haben.

hmm wo ist eigentlich in der PCGH News die Quellen Angabe?

AMD Radeon HD 6990 mit 3.840 Stream-Prozessoren und 4 GiByte Speicher? - radeon, amd


----------



## akif15 (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

was ist jetzt mit der 6970 im Vergleich zur gtx580 ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Spezifikationen duchgesickert*

*@ poiu*

Tja, da muss ich mal mit Raff schimpfen


----------



## poiu (25. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Folie ist Fälschung*

News Update



poiu schrieb:


> die in 3DCenter aufgetauchte Folie stellt sich als Fälschung heraus, somit müssen wir wohl bis zum 13 Dezember warten
> 
> Die Leichtgläubigkeit gegenüber Präsentationsfolien | 3DCenter.org


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Folie ist Fälschung*



poiu schrieb:


> News Update


Mhhh, die Tatsache das es einfach ist solche Folien zu fälschen heißt aber im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass deshalb jene Folie auch gefälscht ist?!?Woher wissen sie also das es eine Fälschung ist, geht aus deren Statement irgendwie nicht hervor...^^

MfG


----------



## poiu (25. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Folie ist Fälschung*

Hi 

hab paar Details hinzugefügt.


nebenbei die Fälschung ist doch lustig 

http://www.3dcenter.org/dateien/abbildungen/2010-11Nov-23c.jpg


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Folie ist Fälschung*

Hrhr, jetzt ist es dann wohl eindeutig. 
Aber mal im Ernst, woher wissen die das es eine Fälschung ist, gab es irgendwelche Statements seitens AMD?

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Folie ist Fälschung*



poiu schrieb:


> nebenbei die Fälschung ist doch lustig
> 
> http://www.3dcenter.org/dateien/abbildungen/2010-11Nov-23c.jpg


 
Ich kann keine Andeutungen auf eine Fälschung feststellen.
Die Folie wirkt glaubhaft und seriös.


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Folie ist Fälschung*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich kann keine Andeutungen auf eine Fälschung feststellen.
> Die Folie wirkt glaubhaft und seriös.


Na dann verfass mal eine User-News! 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Folie ist Fälschung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Na dann verfass mal eine User-News!
> 
> MfG


 
Die Moderation und ich sitzen schon zusammen und brainstormen wie wir den Text am besten niderschreiben, ohne einen Flamewar anzuzetteln.


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Folie ist Fälschung*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Die Moderation und ich sitzen schon zusammen und brainstormen wie wir den Text am besten niderschreiben, ohne einen Flamewar anzuzetteln.


Dürfte schwierig werden... 

MfG


----------



## poiu (25. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Folie ist Fälschung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, woher wissen die das es eine Fälschung ist, gab es irgendwelche Statements seitens AMD?
> 
> MfG



so wie es denn Anschein hat wurden auf bitten von AMD alle Folien die die polnische Seite geleakt hat entfernt, die Fakes waren AMD aber egal 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...soren-und-4-GiByte-Speicher/Grafikkarte/News/



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich kann keine Andeutungen auf eine Fälschung feststellen.
> Die Folie wirkt glaubhaft und seriös.





Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Die Moderation und ich sitzen schon zusammen und brainstormen wie wir den Text am besten niderschreiben, ohne einen Flamewar anzuzetteln.



 wird bestimmt eine Spannende News


Edit habt ihr mal auf dem Bild gesehen was unten steht 



> AMD Bullshit for Leaks only


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Folie ist Fälschung*



poiu schrieb:


> Edit habt ihr mal auf dem Bild gesehen was unten steht



hast du mal gesehen was auf dem bild oben steht? 
-Instant orgasm  --> Yes!
-Look&Feel         --> Awesome!
etc...


----------



## poiu (25. November 2010)

*AW: AMD HD 6990 Folie ist Fälschung*

das war ja leicht  

aber das was unten steht liest doch keiner


----------

